# Funny Moment:barkley on clippers



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

you should read the other comments too, they are so funny, hahaha anywhere here is the one on clippers.

BTW I thought miles was an idiot when I saw that he was happy to go to the clippers (No offence to clipper fans). I'm indifferent to clippers as a whole, I don't hate them, but I don't like them either, although Donald has to be the worse owner in all of professional sports history IMO...

read it... go to espn and read the greg foster comment too, number 47 or something... 
no real point to this, I thought you guys would enjoy it

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/simmons/020625.html
No. 33 
From 2000 ... An actual transcript of TNT's Charles Barkley's attack on the Clippers: "I don't think the Clippers are a good environment for (new No. 1 pick Darius) Miles. They're a terrible organization ... I hope he gets out of there ... The Clippers are one of the problems in sports. People think you have to win to make money -- the Clippers are a perfect example of a team that lets all their good players go every year ... they're giving their fans a bad product ... that's one of the problems in sports today. There's just no excuse for what the Clippers have been doing for the past 10-15 years, letting all their good players go."

(You gotta love Chuck! The best part was seeing Ernie Johnson's face tighten on the split screen as his producer screamed in his earpiece, "Cut him off ... cut him off ... CUT HIM THE *$%# OFF!!!!!")


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

another funny one from same draft

No. 22 
From 2000 ... After the Nets take Kenyon Martin at No. 1, the TNT cameras show Martin hugging various women in the Green Room while Dad and I have the following exchange: 

-- Dad: He's hugging all the mothers of his kids.
-- SG: No, no, that's Marcus Fizer. Fizer's the one with all the kids.
-- Dad: Oh. (pause) How many kids does Martin have?

(Don't you just love the NBA draft?)


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't like this one personally as Madsen is my 4th fav players on the Lakers: after kobe, shaq, and horry

No. 19 
From 2000 ... With their 29th pick, the Lakers execute a little-known league rule by using a WNBA territorial pick to take Mark Madsen.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

The sports guy has to be the best writer in the last ten years. he is hilarious.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I read that, and that was one of the funniest I have read to date being that its a sports solumn. Funniest was SG and his dad talking about Lamar Odom promising his mom to finish school then SG pops like what ELEMENTARY School. Classic


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Simmons has a reputation of writing humorous articles and this one didn't dissapoint. This was a very good read and I agreed on a lot of his selections. It was fun re-living some of those moments, especially the Steve Francis pouting incident..... :laugh:


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

That incident with Francis was pathetic. Here's a guy guaranteed millions and he's crying like a little baby.


----------



## kobe's forehead (Jul 11, 2002)

I'd cry if I was sentenced to hell too!


----------

